# Oldie Newbie!!



## Isis0865 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Girls,
I will be 40 in a few months and DH and I have 'unexplained fertility'. One m/c last March, 8 weeks. On clomid, (50g)1st month +ive, m/c at 6wks, and have been on it for a further 3 months. 

I don't think the drugs are working and want to try straight for IVF before I get any older! At the moment, using the NHS, ( Bath Assisted Clinic) but very slow and keep cancelling apps. 

Shall I wait for another NHS app or try private - heard that Clifton offer very good services...but we do have limited funds. 

Any comments would be appreicated, as this is such a minefield. 

Thank you in advance girls.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi isis,

welcome to ff

so sorry to read about your m/cs hun 

it all depends on how long you will have to wait for a nhs appointment and how long you are willing to wait whether you should go private or not 

does that make any sense ? 

good luck hun

luv pam xxx

P.s. while you are waiting feel free to join the chitter chatters on the inbetweenie message board


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Welcome to ff Isis xxx   

Sorry to hear about your m/c  hope you get to start ivf soon as Shapy as said join us girls on chitter chatters while you are waiting hun goodluck

love always lilly xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Isis

A warm welcome to FF!

So sorry to hear about your m/c. Hope you don't have to wait too long to start the IVF.

Laine x


----------



## Isis0865 (Aug 5, 2004)

Thank you girls!!!

Its good to know there are people out there who are in the same pickle - so thanks for your replies.

Lots of love
Isisxxx


----------

